# anxiety and ibs



## georgiad (Sep 16, 2013)

since I was a young girl I've always suffered from mild forms of anxiety due to the messy divorce of my parents at the age of six. because of my anxiety I've had many problems with my bowels causing me to have medically diagnosed ibs.

sometimes I find that it gets worse right before I'm abou to go to sleep, as if it's a mental thing making me feel this way, sometimes I can't even think of a reason for me to be stressed! I used to see my school councilor for help, but I am now a good year out if school and haven't received any psychiatric help since, I was wondering if anyone else who has reciveced therapy treatments, actually noticed a difference in their ibs? or if it's not a mental thing, if there's anything I can do to try eliminate these horrible cramps and loose stools before bed time.

thanks


----------

